# Hello from Houston



## masoneric (May 29, 2015)

Hello brothers I'm new to this forum.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (May 29, 2015)

Hi Houston, former Spring, Conroe, and The Woodlands resident here.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## masoneric (May 30, 2015)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> Hi Houston, former Spring, Conroe, and The Woodlands resident here.  Welcome to the forum.


Thank you bro. those are some nice parts of Houston.  hope you are enjoying your new location.


----------



## KSigMason (May 30, 2015)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## MRichard (May 31, 2015)

Welcome, Brother.


----------



## bupton52 (Jun 1, 2015)

masoneric said:


> Hello brothers I'm new to this forum.


What lodge are you a member of @masoneric?


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 1, 2015)

I shall be there next month for Shrine Imperial.


----------



## MRichard (Jun 2, 2015)

masoneric said:


> Hello brothers I'm new to this forum.



Your profile says you are not a mason but it has a lodge name and grand lodge. I am curious, is that just a simple mistake?


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm part of the new Affiliate Program. I get to attend all the fish fries, but don't have to listen to the reading of minutes.  

I actually have some concern about making that joke for fear of giving someone an idea. 

I checked my profile.  It has Yes by Master Mason.


----------



## MRichard (Jun 2, 2015)

Glen Cook said:


> I'm part of the new Affiliate Program. I get to attend all the fish fries, but don't have to listen to the reading of minutes.
> 
> I actually have some concern about making that joke for fear of giving someone an idea.
> 
> I checked my profile.  It has Yes by Master Mason.



I quoted the OP, not you.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 2, 2015)

MRichard said:


> I quoted the OP, not you.


Shoot. And I just wasted a perfectly good joke.


----------



## MRichard (Jun 2, 2015)

Glen Cook said:


> Shoot. And I just wasted a perfectly good joke.



I enjoyed it. Lol


----------

